# Arabian Ears???



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2006)

Another thread got me to thinking. Does an Arabian horse have short ears? I think that they look long,and expressive, maybe I am wrong. Are there others out there that are ear nuts like me. Renee


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

Ofcourse Arabians have larger ears. Especially mares. But I am and ear nut and every Arabian I own has had what we call "TIGHT" ears. It's part of what makes up overall expression to me. Lop ears can be any size but kind of sit like a "V" on a horses head. (point a bit tilted outward)


----------



## ab_smf (Jan 8, 2006)

i think it comes from the genes. my arabain gelding blackie has long pointly ears. but his dams were short & pointly. his sires were long & pointy. but if you watch the old black stallion movies & look on my geldings picture you may see. hes also the black stallions great grandson.




:

*Blackie*





another funny thing is my mini filly has tiny arabian ears.



: so cute!


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]The arabians we had had large ears however they were usually hooked towards each other.... like Carol said ...also had slightly turned in tips..... hooky ears if that makes any sense.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## chandab (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a picture of my 3/4-Arabian gelding. Excuse the goofy picture (he's an in-your-face kind of guy), but it does show his ears pretty well.






He's 21 years old in this picture (he's going to be 23 in May, 2006).


----------



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh please show me more ears. I love it. Not too many people take pictures of Miniatures straight on, so it is hard to tell, but I think that BTU has very tight ears.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]here are some of our ears and X ears...lol sorry Amanda now owns Howie but Im looking for ear pics in my albums.[/SIZE]






Side view of Sillouettes ears but she has the closest thing to an Arabian head that I have.... including ears.














Carbons naturally forward pricky, hooky ears

Lyn


----------



## Feather1414 (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is BTU






then just for fun, here is Zorro, owned by JSW Farm


----------



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2006)

Gee, I have to leave for the afternoon. Hope there are lots of ears when I get back. I think we should have a tight hooky ear contest. Renee


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

LaVern said:


> Gee, I have to leave for the afternoon. Hope there are lots of ears when I get back. I think we should have a tight hooky ear contest. Renee


Obviously not a Mini.........

Now you can have TIGHT ears that are not necessarily HOOKY. But here is an example of TIGHT as well as HOOKY ears.






Abha Majaraani - 2005 National Champion Filly of Spain who happens to be a Marwan daughter.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 8, 2006)

Now those are Arabian ears Carol, the first hooky ones on here!

Somewhere I have some good pictures showing some very hooky Arabian ears, but none are on the computer.

I always think of Arabian ears as being longer & very hooky; some of our Morgans have had tight ears, a few were "almost" hooky, and others had short ears....I always referred to them as "pony ears"

Some Minis do have very cute ears, but they are short ears....and short ears are, to me, pony ears. I'm like Renee, I too like the longer, tighter ears on the Minis. I just looked through some pictures, & only now do I see how we just never take face shots...so, no front-on shots of ears here I guess!


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Now that people is an ARABIAN HEAD!!!!! I would love to look at that face every day! Eye to muzzle length is longer than what we say we want in the minis but....look at the distance from tip of ear to eye and then eye to nostril,,,,that is equal!!!!!! Large expressive eyes, width between eyes, large nostrils on a tiny mussle as opposed to tiny slits for nostrils on a not so tiny muzzle...... This is the difference between the little "dishy" heads we say we like on "Arabian" type minis, who in reality have domed foreheads not dishes , short heads with nostrils on the tops of the muzzles..Those are related to the dwarfing gene that caused our minis to reduce size.... not an arabian look.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jan 8, 2006)

Karo's tight itty bitty tiny tippy ears. This was when she was 2 months old, you should see them now they are extremely tippy and very very hairy :bgrin






I know I have some more tippy ear pictures around, I'll look for them.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

Minimor said:


> Now those are Arabian ears Carol, the first hooky ones on here!
> 
> Some Minis do have very cute ears, but they are short ears....and short ears are, to me, pony ears.


Well, Minimor, I totally agree. Pony ears are really short tiny ears. Cute! But I didn't want to say that because some would take offense and I am not trying to belittle Minis at all. They are what they are.

I love the cute little short ears on a mini. Charmed......Karo is darling!

Now I just wish I show a good example of LOP as well as ears set way too far forward and too far back. We just cannot post pictures of other peoples horses on the Forum.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Here ya go Carol.... I admit I have one....here is my beloved Fancy....thank God she doesnt pass these along to her children![/SIZE]






Lyn


----------



## jleonard (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, here are my guys ears.

Minis first, they have tinny, tiny pony ears, although they look longer and tighter in the summer without all of the extra hair!

Suzy's ears






Locita's ears






Now for my big guys.

Geronimo,(arab) his are a lot tighter and longer than they look, Santa hat is pushing them apart!



:






My anglo-arab mare, First Tyme, who we no longer have ( I can't find my good pic of her ears, but they were so long I swear she was half mule!)






And the best ears we've ever had. I don't know what this guy was, but I'm thinking he had a little Saddlebred, Arab, and Quarter in him or something. We lost him a few years ago to a spinal disease.









They were a lot tighter than this pic makes them look.


----------



## Boinky (Jan 8, 2006)

funny you should mention that Lyn! Lately it has been a discussion about head shape and how many people call mini's dishyed head when infact allt hey have is a BUMP on their forehead. I've yet to see a arab that is "dishy" to have a big bumped forhead..what makes a arab dishy is because it truly has a concaved nasal bone and because their muzzles are a bit wider...NOT because they have a big bump so the nose is dipped in after the bump..LOL personally i hate seeing a big bummped forhead. I'd have to leave the forlock long and cover it up if i had one with a big bumped forehead. I think more people making the comments need to examine a true arabian and then try to BREED for the true characteristics not a big bumped forehead! lol I also see alot of people talking about how in a halter mini you should have small little refined ears..well honestly i like to see a more natural look than little bitty ears..nicely shaped PROPORTIONATE ears are more my taste.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

Boinky said:


> funny you should mention that Lyn! Lately it has been a discussion about head shape and how many people call mini's dishyed head when infact allt hey have is a BUMP on their forehead. I've yet to see a arab that is "dishy" to have a big bumped forhead..what makes a arab dishy is because it truly has a concaved nasal bone and because their muzzles are a bit wider...NOT because they have a big bump so the nose is dipped in after the bump..LOL personally i hate seeing a big bummped forhead.


Well, I have to be honest here and say there are many who like that bump on an Arab. It's called a "JIBBAH" Personally, I don't like it......I prefer a nice flat broad forehead. But that is why they paint cars different colors! We all have our likes and dislikes. It is not considered a fault with Arabs, just a preference. Big difference.

Carol


----------



## nootka (Jan 8, 2006)

The mare in my avatar has nice ears for a mini, IMHO...here she is again in a different photo.

Oh, a question...what is the definition of "tight" ears?

I always equated it with smaller ears, a compact sort of look to them...but I think in looking at the other photos and captions, that maybe it is more meaning the ears that naturally prick towards each other, being closer together when in that position?

Interesting thread.





Liz M.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 8, 2006)

Not only lovely ears but lovely head also.She makes my heart melt!!



:



:



nootka said:


> The mare in my avatar has nice ears for a mini, IMHO...here she is again in a different photo.
> 
> Interesting thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean_B (Jan 8, 2006)

Had to post this....I think this boy's head is awesome...and so did the judges at Nationals! This is Rhapsody's Reign Man - who was the Supreme Futurity Champion at the 2005 AMHR Nationals - owned by one of my web clients, Tim & Renee Bush of Claybury Miniatures.


----------



## faithfarm (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's my input for great ears on a mini; not too long and not too short. He's my 2X Reserve World Grand Champion. I hope the pic shows.


----------



## CAM (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is a photo of my half-arab NSH yearling colt. Everyone always comments on his head and his ears.



: He definitely got his momma's head rather than his dad's saddlebred head.






Same big boy as a foal with his dam...






And a photo of one of our Arabian mares:






And her half-arab filly...


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

Well LaVern, What do you think of these ears?? They belong to a mini by the name of Boones Little Double Buckeroo Showboy. He is a double bred Buckeroo stallion owned by the LaFrench Connection.


----------



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2006)

I think I have died and gone to ear heaven. I can't wait to see Boonie. You told me they were good, Gene.

That Joker has a pretty pair, thats for sure. .


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh Lavern didn't Gene tell you Boonie is coming to live with me



: :aktion033: Ok maybe in my dreams :bgrin Anyway I can't wait to see those ears on that Appy butt that were going to have this spring. I was hoping Gene would post Boonie on this ears thing .......I still think he is one of the nicest of the Buckeroo breeding that I've seen yet......You girls really need to let me show him in Halter



: :aktion033: ..............Cherokee Rose

Just wanted to add a pic of one of our fillys that I think has nice ears for a little girl



:


----------



## runamuk (Jan 8, 2006)

Vertical Limit said:


> LaVern said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, I have to leave for the afternoon. Hope there are lots of ears when I get back. I think we should have a tight hooky ear contest. Renee
> ...


OH YEAH that is the epitome of arabian ears



: the problem with mini's is they have typically pony ears ...which are cute/nice/etc...but they are too far apart too small and well just aren't the same as big horse ears.......the pony ancestry in mini's is here to stay and it isn't a bad thing...they really are small ponies and to try and sell them as miniature's of big breeds will really never fly with the big horse people...sorry they see right through the hype.....so sell them on the MIniature horse as it's own breed, with it's own set of criteria and you will have alot more clout.....



:

now me personally I love love love tiny typey pony ears on my mini's :bgrin



:



Gene said:


> Well LaVern, What do you think of these ears?? They belong to a mini by the name of Boones Little Double Buckeroo Showboy. He is a double bred Buckeroo stallion owned by the LaFrench Connection.


OK to me those are very typey pony ears.....very tippy but small and placed wide.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

runamuk said:


> the problem with mini's is they have typically pony ears ...which are cute/nice/etc...but they are too far apart too small and well just aren't the same as big horse ears.......the pony ancestry in mini's is here to stay and it isn't a bad thing...they really are small ponies and to try and sell them as miniature's of big breeds will really never fly with the big horse people...sorry they see right through the hype.....so sell them on the MIniature horse as it's own breed, with it's own set of criteria and you will have alot more clout.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMEN! Sell the Minis as their OWN breed. What a novel idea! :lol: They are never going to be anything else and if you want something to look like an Arab so badly......go buy an Arab! I can set you right up!



:

And I too love tiny typey pony ears on minis! There are really are some great Mini ears on this thread.

And Jean......Rhapsody's Reign Man is one of my favorites too. Nice boy!

Debra.....you know I love your grey mare!


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Jan 8, 2006)

Misty's ears I love- shapely.






Saga's ears I like also. I just love a thick mane/tail and forelock










Our little 25.75" stallion Squiter has those cute little fox ears. I just love the horses that have the thick mane and tail with the little foxy ears





LOL- there all fuzzy in these pictures too!





Tammie


----------



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay this gets me thinking. I am wondering what pony ears look like. Am going to go though old old Shetland and Welsh pony magazines and see if I can see any similarity, in some of the famous ponies. If anyone has any would love to see them.


----------



## runamuk (Jan 8, 2006)

LaVern said:


> Okay this gets me thinking. I am wondering what pony ears look like. Am going to go though old old Shetland and Welsh pony magazines and see if I can see any similarity, in some of the famous ponies. If anyone has any would love to see them.


Look for wider set not lopped or floppy just farther out on the poll short very curved and tippy...and that is an awesome pony ear :bgrin alot of welsh have just to die for cute ears that sort of make the personality.....pony ears are a bit cocky



: :bgrin


----------



## minimule (Jan 8, 2006)

You wanted to see EARS!?


----------



## wwminis (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Here's a nice little mini with that Arab look! This is Top 5 National Champion 26.75" NFC's Quicksilver![/SIZE]


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh that is too funny! A bit long but they are definitely TIGHT! :lol: TOO CUTE! Is he/she palomino too?

Uh Rory. I don't think people really get the idea of lopped! Flopped maybe......but not lopped! :lol:



minimule said:


> You wanted to see EARS!?


----------



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats the cutest fine boned little mule I have ever seen. And those ears. :aktion033:


----------



## susanne (Jan 8, 2006)

I have to agree, that is not only the cutest, but the most beautiful mule I've ever seen. Great ears and GORGEOUS eyes!

If mules weren't sterile, I'd suggest that she and Tony's Accidental Tourist should meet up in a few years...


----------



## zacharyfarms (Jan 8, 2006)

I think our "Boo" has some pretty cute ears on a pretty head "for a mini"



: Picture is blurry due to the fact that she literally was sticking her nose up to touch the camera





Zachary Farms Lil Peekaboo Feather

Homozygous Black Appaloosa


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I think that what Carol is trying to say is Lop ears has as much to do with placement as position.... If the ears are places further back on the head or out to the side more even at the base they can be considered lop is that right ?[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## runamuk (Jan 8, 2006)

wwminis said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Here's a nice little mini with that Arab look! This is Top 5 National Champion 26.75" NFC's Quicksilver![/SIZE]


ok technically I didn't post this pic......the ears although very upright are placed very wide not tight at all.....please do not ki_ll the messenger



Vertical Limit said:


> Oh that is too funny! A bit long but they are definitely TIGHT! :lol: TOO CUTE! Is he/she palomino too?
> 
> Uh Rory. I don't think people really get the idea of lopped! Flopped maybe......but not lopped! :lol:
> 
> ...


I think those are some darn fine looking ears



:

lopped would be hmmmmm ok so they would be hanging out to the side looking limp :bgrin


----------



## Ferrah (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone ever seen a Marwari? I just think they are coolest thing! And I love their ears!

http://www.ravlakhempur.com/images/marwari_2.jpg

I would love to be able to see one in person one day.


----------



## runamuk (Jan 8, 2006)

Ferrah said:


> Anyone ever seen a Marwari? I just think they are coolest thing! And I love their ears!
> 
> http://www.ravlakhempur.com/images/marwari_2.jpg
> 
> I would love to be able to see one in person one day.


yep I have seen the pictures of them and they take "tight" ears to a whole new level :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jan 8, 2006)

This isn't the best example but my appy filly, Delight, has some awesome arabian ears for a miniature, in my opinion! They are slender and tippy and they are tighter together than this photo shows (she had one ear paying attention elsewhere!)







And I think she has a great example of an arabian head, not TOO much of a "bump" as someone was calling it, and her nose slims down then gets wider near the nostrils - my dream girl =)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, Lyn, I personally think placement on the head is a whole other issue. I have seen minis as well as Arabs, infact all horses, with ears set too far back on their head and I have seen them so low on the forehead that they look like part of the forelock. I do laugh every time I see those certain set of ears.

To me.........any ear........no matter where they are place on the head........that is not straight up, like in the second box and others, (lets say a 90 degree angle( in my opinion is on the verge of loppiness. :lol: I am sure that isn't even a word. There are just different degrees! Not a really bad thing unless they are more like 45 degrees. I PERSONALLY...............and this is just me, want my horses to have a tight ear. It is a part of the total expression that makes up what I find attractive.

[SIZE=18pt]NOW I THINK I AM GOING TO EAT SOME CARROT SALAD! :new_shocked: [/SIZE]

WHAT'S UP DOC!


----------



## runamuk (Jan 8, 2006)

actually lop eared rabbits have very specific criteria of correct



:

I may be more of an ear fanatic than most one because of arabs and 2 because of my rabbits....one breed I worked with required ears so tight that they touched BUT had to also be small and open



:



: my other breed allowed for less closeness but must be open and small ...this breed was overrun with bad ears...in fact my buck the great one



: ...that was his major flaw it drove me nuts



:



: whats worse is ears seem to be very hereditary so if you get bad ears in a line good luck getting them back out



:



:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 9, 2006)

> Look at box 1 and 6. Box one is slightly lopped. When ears do not stand straight up and go off to each side they are variations of lopped. See the "V" formation?
> Now look at box 6.......those are severely lopped. Anything from 1 to 6 is NOT a tight ear.





> I think that what Carol is trying to say is Lop ears has as much to do with placement as position.... If the ears are places further back on the head or out to the side more even at the base they can be considered lop is that right ?Lyn





> To me.........any ear........no matter where they are place on the head........that is not straight up, like in the second box and others, (lets say a 90 degree angle( in my opinion is on the verge of loppiness. I am sure that isn't even a word. There are just different degrees!


Okay, I'm biting my tongue until it's bleeding here. Basically: Nope. Nada. Uh-uh. No way. Not correct. Sorry, do not get out of jail free.

My objection here is to using the term "lop ear" to mean anything not straight up, not to anyone's preference for a "tight ear" versus another kind of ear. A lop ear is a very specific condition and it is NOT one found on any normal horse. Now my memory does fail me as to exact medical cause and if it is strictly congenital or can be caused by injury as well, but I *do* remember from my 4-H judging days that a lop ear is strictly picture 6 or worse, with no ability to lift the ear up. I think they can sort of swing them forward or back along the sides of the head, but they can't raise them into a normal vertical position. Horses may have one ear this way or both, but it is an actual defect and not a conformational preference issue.

Ears like those seen on horse #1 are perfectly normal and in fact found on most non-hotblooded breeds. My arab Spyderman has ears like that and I find them adorable and friendly (his are slightly more hooky at the tips than the example picture.) You'd better believe though that if he sees something snort-worthy those ears radar forward to point at each other with tips close together! :bgrin #1 is a picture of a relaxed ear posture for him.

I own the book that diagram was taken out of, and Linda Tellington Jones uses that diagram to show some different NORMAL ear shapes/positions and then explains what they can sometimes mean about a horse's personality. Ears that form a V like that (tips further apart than the base) usually indicate a friendly and open personality.

Leia


----------



## minimule (Jan 9, 2006)

Vertical Limit said:


> Oh that is too funny! A bit long but they are definitely TIGHT! :lol: TOO CUTE! Is he/she palomino too?
> 
> Uh Rory. I don't think people really get the idea of lopped! Flopped maybe......but not lopped! :lol:
> 
> ...



Everyone that sees her says "palomino". The registry thinks she is a light sorrel. However, one of her siblings was thought to be a possible palomino and he is a bright, beautiful ORANGE sorrel. I'm sticking with Palomino for this little girl!


----------



## Driving4fun (Jan 9, 2006)

Minimule,

You are doing great with the mini mules!!! Love those ears!! My two mini mules are now going on two and one is already broke to drive! ( Driven very lightly till older) One that came out of my arab type mare has a beautiful head with VERY TIPPY ears! Both have been sold but I get to see them all the time!! Gotta love them! Everyone ask why I don't breed my mares again with the same stud. Just wish I could get into the breeding thing! Dag on it!!! Just too much worry for me. But it would be a good market in my area, I just worry too much where they will go. So not me! Love your palomino!!!! That's what I'd say she is too!

quote name='minimule' date='Jan 9 2006, 10:46 AM' post='539166']



Vertical Limit said:


> Oh that is too funny! A bit long but they are definitely TIGHT! :lol: TOO CUTE! Is he/she palomino too?
> 
> Uh Rory. I don't think people really get the idea of lopped! Flopped maybe......but not lopped! :lol:
> 
> ...



Everyone that sees her says "palomino". The registry thinks she is a light sorrel. However, one of her siblings was thought to be a possible palomino and he is a bright, beautiful ORANGE sorrel. I'm sticking with Palomino for this little girl!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm..

As a head hunter myself, ears and eyes are a must LOL...

Here are some of my favs..

Guess who LOL






When this mare looks at you dead on they almost touch together..she was "swiveling" her ears when the picture snapped, but it does show the sharp inward tips...






This is Spider at 3 hours. I really have to get a recent pic..his ears are wicked tipped and tiny






Can you see'em?? LOL These are really nice ears..tippy, tiny and definately uses them LOL


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 9, 2006)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> My objection here is to using the term "lop ear" to mean anything not straight up, not to anyone's preference for a "tight ear" versus another kind of ear. A lop ear is a very specific condition and it is NOT one found on any normal horse. Ears like those seen on horse #1 are perfectly normal
> 
> Leia


Well, see Leia, that is what again is nice about opinion. Nobody said they were not NORMAL or DEFECTIVE. Although box number 1 was pushing the envelope I did not have a correct photo to use. So I did the best with what I had. And to me, any ears that angle out at all, I called lopped. Just different degrees. And I am not talking about a congential defect either. It's just a generalized term. MANY minis carry that earset......but many do not. As I said in my post I prefer horses ears not to be set like that. I prefer a good tight ear. You like ears one way, I like them another.

Yes, I do know whose book that is and all the terms. Kind of silly.



:

And here is another example of a a generalized term.

A "wry" tail in a tail that is flopped over to the side and one that can *NEVER* be carried properly. A definite genetic oddity.

BUT......... many people refer to horses that carry a tail off to the side as having a "wry" tail even though that horse can carry his tail properly from time to time. (not truly a wry tail)

I PERSONALLY would never own a horse that did not carry as straight tail or have a tendency to look like a wry tail. Again, a generalized term.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 9, 2006)

Vertical Limit, I appreciate you sharing your knowledge on the various types of ears.. That little palomino of mini mules has got a nice set of straight ones thats for sure. Mine have all got the "slight" varying degrees of the V, unless I get a angle shot that might give them a different impression. But I do think that most minis have this as a typical trait, and it is so common that it is not faulted unless truly lopped lol. Thankyou for sharing the chart.



: Here is a close up of prince. He would probably qualify as photo #1


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 9, 2006)

LaVern said:


> Oh please show me more ears. I love it. Not too many people take pictures of Miniatures straight on, so it is hard to tell, but I think that BTU has very tight ears.


I had a BTU son who had the cutest tippy ears well yes hooky ears if that is even a term


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 9, 2006)

Margaret said:


> But I do think that most minis have this as a typical trait, and it is so common that it is not faulted unless truly lopped lol. Thankyou for sharing the chart.
> 
> 
> 
> : Here is a close up of prince. He would probably qualify as photo #1 [


Margaret, that chart is obviously not what I had in mind. It was sent to me by a lurker because I could not find something better and as I said #1 was pushing the envelope. One day I will find my stuff from judging school and post the "real" thing. I do not find ears like your horse offensive at all........but when they get to that 45 degree angle it just looks DUMB. Again, my opinion. Actually I have always admired that photo. I think he's quite cute.


----------



## KrisP (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, number 6 would be what we call cow eared around here, hmm, could be because we have so many cows and so many cow horses around the area. :bgrin

Krisp


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 9, 2006)

Cow-eared, that is what I call them too. I remember my first experience with this. I was asked if I would handle a little filly at Nationals in a color class for some people we were stalled next to. I thought she was a darling filly and said sure.

We got in the ring and when we stopped and I asked her to stand up she sure did give me ears, OMG, they did not come up and toward me they just went out, I mean straight out. I started chuckling and I couldn't stop. I was expecting them to start spinning and the filly was going to take off!

All kidding aside, I think most of our miniatures have the cute little pony ears that you see in diagram 10 of the chart with varying degrees of tippy. They are typically small and oh so cute. I personally like a smaller ear and with the Arab ears that are a bit longer, if they are not "right" it is oh-so evident.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 9, 2006)

> Actually I have always admired that photo. I think he's quite cute.


 Gosh thanks,



: I dont mind using him as example for this post. Maybe somone can learn something about what is and what is not a fault.


----------



## LaVern (Jan 9, 2006)

I couldn't guite figure the chart out. I did regonize number 6. I've had them. But, am

I right in thinking that if the ears are not put on just right they can't give you them in a show. I have had a lot of little ones with little ears (kind of looking like ice cream cones sticking out the side) that don't seem to be able to put them ahead when you try to get them to show. You rock the horse back then try to bring him out and back go the ears. Maybe it is just me as I could take a Champion horse in and not get a ribbon.


----------



## tini-z (Apr 29, 2006)

Here our arabian stallion, he has very small ears. Hadban line.


----------



## Firefall (Apr 29, 2006)

This is my new filly "Lucky Harts Busy Lizzy" I really liked her ears among other things. I can't wait till she arrives!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 29, 2006)

OK- outhook these!!!!!!!


----------



## shane (Apr 29, 2006)

IVE SEEN THOSE EARS RABBIT ARENT THEY A RARE BREED OF A CERTAIN COUNTRY WHERE THEY NEARLY TOUCH EACH OTHER??? I THOUGH THEY WERE REALLY FUNNY WHEN I FIRST SAW THEM



:



THESE ARE MY FANCY HEELS, WE EARS, WHEN I BOUGHT HER I DIDNT REALISE UNTIL I CLIPPED HER THAT SOMTHING HAD BITTEN THE TOP OF ONE OF THEM,  THE OTHER ONES LOVLEY LOL :bgrin IVE NOTICED SOME BEAUTIFUL EARS ON OUR FORUM FRIENDS HORSES, IM GLAD THIS POST WAS STARTED AS ITS BROUGHT MY ATTENTION TO EARS LOL 



:


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2006)

On minis, I like what I call "little apostrophe ears" :bgrin


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 29, 2006)

I like the ears on Manny - not quite as tight as they could be but nice length and hooky.










His little brother, Jessie has a really nice set of ears as well.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 29, 2006)

here is my arabian Sadi she was my trail horse. And i am fortunate to hear from the woman who bought her all the time.She is such a love. I sold her last summer after switching totally to minis a few years ago.Not a very good ear shot though. but posted anyway


----------



## wildoak (Apr 30, 2006)

Most of Affirmed Royalty's offspring have pretty ears, but the bay gelding's I think are exceptional.

Carol - as always, your horses wow me.





Jan


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 30, 2006)

wow what a gorgeous group Jan


----------

